# Undershot Jaw



## C&L (Dec 5, 2012)

Hi all

We have just been informed the puppy we originally chose and are due to collect next week, has had her vet check and unfortunately has quite an undershot jaw.
Im so upset to say the least.
The breeder has been totally honest and good about it all. They have said they feel it shouldnt cause any long term problems, but wanted to inform us so we can discuss it and would understand if we dont want to procceed with that particular puppy. 
Im waiting a call back from our vet regarding implications of this for both the puppy and also us as first time puppy owners.
Lots of questions around insurance too, and finding it all really overwhelming having to make a decision as to what to do! Its a battle between our head and our hearts as we feel like we know the puppy already, having had updates and photos in the past few weeks.
Has anyone had the same issue before or can offer advice?

Thanks in advance eveyone.


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Not heard of it. I'd do exactly what you doing, speak to your vet. It may be nothing, it may be something. Be wise, head definitely over heart if you can.


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Yes my brothers retriever had the same when a new puppy. She is fine now but she had to have a very expensive operation I am afraid. I'm not sure you will get insurance if you know there is already a problem. Good luck with your decision.


----------



## Woo (Oct 5, 2011)

We had a Lhasa Apso when I was a teenager and he had an undershot jaw. He was so cute, his bottom teeth were always on show like he was sticking them out at you. We had him from a pup and he never had any problems or needed any operations but that probobly varies from case to case.


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

If it is not severe it will not make any difference to the health of your pup. It would only be a cosmetic thing. I wouldn't let it affect me taking my puppy.


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Our Mini Schnauzer Molly had a misaligned jaw, more like Ester Rantzen.....she had no problems. It is purely cosmetic in the main.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

can depend on how severe it is, imagine it could have some effect on their eating - for those who may not realise - undershot or overshot means there is not a 'level bite' at the front - most dogs teeth at the very front close pretty much together but with under or overshot one set would be further forward than the other. Unfortunately I don't have any experience to be able to offer advice though, I'm wondering if your vet will say they would have to see the puppy, although of course they should be able to give you best and worse case scenarios - perhaps you would be able to speak to the vet that has checked the puppy?


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

You would think that it can't be very severe or the breeder should have noticed earlier... In most breeds it is considered a fault if they are being shown, but puppies with incorrect bite coul be sold to owners who were not interested in showing. 
Most breeds the bite should be a scissor bite where the bottom teeth fit in tightly behind the top teeth. Undershot would mean that the top teeth were behind the bottom teeth - overshot would be when there is a gap between the top set of teeth and the bottom set of teeth when the mouth is closed. 
It shouldn't affect the pup eating as dogs tend to chew with their back teeth - might make nipping more difficult? That might not be a bad thing! 
If the pup had problems suckling it might mean he is smaller and that might have a knock on effect to his general health.


----------



## Chumphreys (Oct 1, 2011)

our friends golden retriever has an undershot jaw.They had have no problems,the only noticeable thing is that Oscars face looks more like a Saint Bernards because of it 
XClare


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

i think if it is not going to affect his/her health on any account and that he/she can eat ok, i would surly take the pup.after all it will be special just for you and you will love it even more ,i feel this to be true with dog/cats with disabilities,they tend to be so much more giving and loving ....lumpy


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

I must add that my brother's retriever who had the the op had a severely deformed jaw. Hopefully your pup's is a mild overshot and your breeder's vet will be able to let you know how bad it is. Please let us know how you get on.


----------



## C&L (Dec 5, 2012)

*Thanks all*

Thanks for all your advice.
Its with a very sad heart we have had to say that we will not be proceeding, due to advice from insurers and vets.
We are very upset as we were expecting our new additon this week.

If anyone can recommend a good breeder in the south east, please let me know.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Oh I'm very sorry it has worked out this way, must be so upsetting for you, but i can understand your decision. Really hope it doesn't take too long for you to find a replacement puppy. Good luck with your search.


----------



## Woo (Oct 5, 2011)

I'm sorry too, must be hard when you must have been all geared up for puppy's arrival home. Your little one is out there somewhere  hope it's not too long before you find him/her.


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

C&L I have sent you a pm about breeders.


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

ohhhhhhhhhh the poor puppy ..please tell me that are not going to do some thing bad to that poor puppy it is not her fault,please let me know please


----------



## C&L (Dec 5, 2012)

Thanks again everyone. Sugar lump - that was of course also a cause of concern and worry of ours. We have been reassured that the puppy will be rehomed, or kept on as a family pet.


----------



## C&L (Dec 5, 2012)

Thank so much Tess x


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

C&L i'm not supposed to be here i have to take a few days off for being bad,but i just had to say thank God they will not hurt that poor puppy ,,ok


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

C&L said:


> Thanks for all your advice.
> Its with a very sad heart we have had to say that we will not be proceeding, due to advice from insurers and vets.
> We are very upset as we were expecting our new additon this week.
> 
> If anyone can recommend a good breeder in the south east, please let me know.


It must be tough for you, but you are acting on the advice that has been given to you, which is wise.
I do hope that you find a breeder that you are happy with soon.
Good luck.


----------



## Sophie'sMom (Dec 27, 2012)

Our Sophie, 10 weeks old, will go in for surgery this Monday for the misallignment of her teeth. Her lowwer canines are not lined up, and one is poking into her upper palate and making an indentation which is quite painful.
Th surgery will remove one lower canine, and alter the upper gum on the other side. It will be a guessing game to see if the adult teeth will come in alright, and the Vet said we will be seeing her often to work with her teeth. There is even a possibility of braces down the road.
We are very worried about our young puppy going under anesthesia, but the Vet said if we don't take care of it soon her jaws won't align as she grows, not to mention the pain she must be in.
Please send us your prayers and thoughts as we prepare for Sophie's surgery on Monday, January 14th.
Thanks so much to everyone!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

oh my... that sounds grim. 
You poor things - Sophie is very lucky to have you caring for her and you absolutely have my prayers and thoughts for Monday.


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Best wishes for little Sophie on Monday.


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Best of luck for Mon. It is amazing what they can do for our dogs now. Braces! Wow!
Is your breeder supporting you through this?
Sending lots of isotope thoughts for little Sophie.


----------



## Sophie'sMom (Dec 27, 2012)

*Sophie's surgery*

Thanks to everyone who sent well wishes and prayers for Sophie's surgery. She is fine and recovering at home.  She had her lower canine removed and the gum on the other side altered. The surgery cost almost $500. Not as high as it could have been, I guess. Pain killer med 3 times a day under her tongue. It would take Hercules to get that dog to let us get that accomplished...she is very strong and stubborn for such a little puppy!
She is not supposed to bite or chew anything (HA!!!) for 5 -7 days. She is a HUGE biter and chewer, so we put the collar of shame on her. She is not pleased.
I am at home with her this morning, but have to head back to work this afternoon. I hope she will fit in her crate with her collar on. 
Thanks again for the well wishes!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Glad to hear that the surgery went well. Poor puppy, she must feel odd.
Probably when you are out at work she will just sleep - which would be the best thing for her recovery.
Hope that she heals up well.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Hope she recovers very quickly poor you going through this - have you notified the breeder? (sorry If you already said), as really they shouldn't do a repeat mating of her parents as if they both had a normal 'bite' i'm sure this wouldn't have happened.


----------



## C&L (Dec 5, 2012)

Glad to hear Sophie's on the mend- great news!


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

hey i just noticed that ginger's lower jaw sticks out farther then her top jaw, by about 1/4 of an inch,but it don't stop her from eating ,and it doesn't seem to bother her top gums any .i looked for any spot where the teeth may be hitting the top gum but i don't see any ,and my vet didn't say any thing about it so i guess it is ok lumpy


----------

